# Wie die Größe von 60 Bildern ändern?



## Sandmanyz (15. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit die größe von ca. 60 Bilder in einem Arbeitsgang zu ändern.
Ich möchte nicht jedes Bild einzeln öffnen und die Größe ändern.

MfG


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. Juli 2004)

Probier irfanView ....das macht das bei Bedarf auch mit 60000 Bildern....und noch einiges mehr


----------



## Sandmanyz (16. Juli 2004)

Und wie kann man das in dem Programm machen? Ich kann immer nur eins verändern. 


MfG


*EDIT:* 

Habs hinbekommen.

Danke


----------



## Semostar (6. August 2004)

Hallo 

Ansonsten gibt's noch die Möglichkeit in Photoshop sog. "Aktionen" zu erstellen, wenn es sich bei den Bildern um immer die gleiche Aktion handelt.

Daraus kannst Du dann ein Droplet erstellen (*.exe). Ziehst dann den Ordner mit den Bildern drauf und -schwupps- in einem Rutsch alles durchgewurschtelt...

Grüße,

Semo


----------



## thoru (7. August 2004)

...nach Aufruf von Irfanview bitte einmal die Taste B
drücken, sodann wirst du dich ein wenig mit den
Optionen und den erweiterten Optionen am unteren
Fensterrand beschäftigen müssen. Wie du deine Bilder 
in das rechte Abteil bekommst erklärt sich
eigentlich von selbst.


cu
thoru


----------



## Earl-Grey (23. August 2004)

Ich benutze dazu eigentlich immer Fireworks! In FW kannst du einen Batch Process(EN) bzw. Stapelverarbeitung(DE) machen. Ganz simpel und leicht zu bedienen! Ausßerdem hat FW noch die beste JPG Kompremierung falls das für dich in Frage kommt


----------

